# [SOLVED] Installing Win 7 to an external SSD



## Mike. (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi all, hoping you can help me, I keep browsing for an answer to my question but the answers I find are only ever close, not spot on.

I recently ordered DELL's new Alienware X51 and it should arrive soon. Basically all I'm really going to use it for is WoW.

I want to have my OS and WoW installed on an SSD to improve their load times and/or performance, I'm not tech minded enough to attempt removing the installed HDD and replacing with an SSD so a better solution is to purchase a usb SSD.

What I'm hoping to find an answer for is, will it be possible for me to move or copy my OS and WoW to this external SSD some months after I've received and been using the system? DELL are unlikely to provide me with the Windows CD's and I'd like to avoid paying for a new copy of Win 7.

If I can somehow copy or move just my OS and WoW to an external SSD will I be able to boot from it and can I leave my personal files and everything else on my HDD?

I just want the system to run only the OS and WoW from the SSD, nothing else.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Installing Win 7 to an external SSD*

It is not recommend to have Windows on an external HDD it may not function properly External drives are slowing than internal ones via file write/read speeds.

Best bet would to get a SATA SSD internal drive which would be faster and Windows and any Games would run really well on it.


----------



## Mike. (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: Installing Win 7 to an external SSD*

Hi,

Thanks for the quick response. There isn't any space in the chassis for 2 drives and even if there was I am not able or prepared to open up and remove / install anything myself.

I've heard good reports from other players that moving the OS and game to an external SSD would improve performance.

I'm looking at the Kingston HyperX Max USB 3.0 SSD. Despite personal opinion can anyone tell me if it's possible to copy/clone/move an OS from the installed HDD to the external USB SSD without needing a hardcopy of the OS?

*EDIT* Keep misstyping HDD instead of SSD. Just to clear it up I want to have my OS and WoW on an external USB SSD.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Installing Win 7 to an external SSD*

Can I install Windows7 onto an external USB hard drive?


----------



## Mike. (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: Installing Win 7 to an external SSD*

Hmmm... I'd like to know how these people are doing it then. I had really hoped a USB SDD would be my solution, I don't particularly want to make any chages to my PC's hardware...

Thanks anyway.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Installing Win 7 to an external SSD*

You can clone your HDD then copy the clone to a SATA SSD internal drive using an SATA to USB adapter like this one then install the SATA SSD drive in your computer. Or do the same by taking out the SSD drive out of the enclosure (External Drive) do the same as I mentioned above.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Installing Win 7 to an external SSD*

While installing Windows to an external drive is sometimes possible it is very much not recommended. There are a number of technical issues with this. It is more a stunt than a practical solution.

You can install applications to an external drive but you can not transfer an existing installed application.


----------



## Mike. (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: Installing Win 7 to an external SSD*

Good morning,

Thanks for the advice people. I don't know if I mentioned but I'm not tech savvy enough to want to install anything within my system. Installing an internal drive is simply out of the question.

So if the definitive answer to the question I asked is that I cannot move or install an operating system to an external SSD then I guess this is case closed


----------

